# Gamer Registry?



## reanjr (Apr 16, 2005)

Is there a really good gamer registry somewhere?  Like something where you can search for gamers within a certain number of miles from your zip code and sign up for notifications, etc.?  Perhaps even with a social network?


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 17, 2005)

Some people claim success with....

http://www.accessdenied.net/


----------



## scholz (Apr 18, 2005)

*RPG Registry*

Here is another one. I've actualy found a couple using this. http://www.rpgregistry.com/


----------

